# Rigid R2400 Trim Router



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the Rigid Trim Router, i love it! I purchased it online, they had a special where it included the Trim Router plus a Rigid Sheet Sander for $100. It was a great deal!

Anyways im assuming you have the previous model then what i have because on mine, it is a clamp. Not a knob to secure the motor to the base.

I wonder if others have had your issue with the knob?

You dont have to but maybe think about changing the Title of this review to "Rigid R2400 Trim Router (Previous/ Older Model)" so someone doesnt think all Rigid Trim Routers are junk because thats not the case


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for your response. I looked it up and I think the one you have is the R2401. I read the reviews before I bought mine and thought it would be a really good tool. I kept hoping there was something I overlooked somehow. It is a shame because now I have something that is basically a good tool but is absolutely worthless to me and I find it really annoying that Rigid will not do anything about it.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I got burned out on Rigid a few years ago because they were so finicky about the warranty. For a while they required the original sales receipt, cut the upc thing off the box, etc. Then when you had an issue you still had to go through a bunch of hoops to get anything. PITA.

Have Makita, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, DeWalt, Bosch and others that I like a lot. However, for cordless tools I have gone over to Ryobi mainly because the batteries are generally half the price of others and the tools are pretty inexpensive but perform as well as any. Been very happy with Ryobi and no registration is required for warranty. Come to find out, Milwaukee, Rigid & Ryobi are all under the same umbrella. They consider Milwaukee to be the top of the line and Ryobi to be the bottom.

I found out when the factory rep services my local Home Depot and when I have a warranty issue I go there on that day and this seems to be the best way to get good service. Dealing with the rep face to face gets a lot of good results. I'd bet that you could take your router in and he/she would hook you up with a free replacement.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I do not think their policy is bad
3 years but lifetime is you follow their rules 
you did not follow their rules no reason to toss them under the bus for this

sorry you had trouble with the router but really harsh on the company for what seems like a lemon from the start that was not addressed when it should have been after you purchased it


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you Kajunkraft. That is a great idea. I will give it a try. Ryobi is surprisingly good. I bought some of their tools when I needed something right away but didn't want buy some expensive duplicate. I also have tools from some of the same makers you mention. 
Playingwithmywood. Maybe I am spoiled. Dealing with Amazon, Home Depot and others have excellent customer service. Why would the only difference between lifetime and three year be registration? I avoid companies that don't stand by their products and especially if there were design flaws to begin with. I was interupted in my use of the router due to building my home and shop and circumstances prevented me from addressing this sooner. Shame on me.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seems like you procrastinated and ran out of warranty,your fault not Rigid. They were clear on the terms.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bought one last year and love it! Do not use it a lot as I have a 18V Ryobi that is much handier for most jobs.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Playingwithmywood. Maybe I am spoiled. Dealing with Amazon, Home Depot and others have excellent customer service. Why would the only difference between lifetime and three year be registration? I avoid companies that don t stand by their products and especially if there were design flaws to begin with. I was interupted in my use of the router due to building my home and shop and circumstances prevented me from addressing this sooner. Shame on me.
> 
> - Wildwoods


Life Lesson - There is a real cost to doing business

who do you think pays for things when you return them ? A. ALL OF US - it is something real to keep in mind. when people take advantage of return policies it costs us all with higher prices

when manufacturers make something that is not built right they need to make it right I get that but if you buy something and it is broken or breaks and you have the skills to fix it then you should just fix and not return it and yes I know sometimes the better thing to do is return it to make a better point so companies cannot get away with sub par standards. I think this is why tear down videos are so popular on you-tube cause we want to find quality we can trust ahead of time

other times customers have money and buy things that are out of their skill level and then blame the manufacture when they do not get the results that the life long craftsman or skill worker does. It is like staying at the cheapest hotel you can find and then complaining that it was not the four seasons

In your case you might have gotten a lemon but instead of making lemonade you tossed the lemon away and then bashed the company costing them real money in others reading your review and raising tool prices for the rest of us

you did not make your case for us to feel sorry for you or try to help you solve your problem. There are too many half truths and misleading things on the internet and so it is everyone's burden to try to keep things as real and honest here so others do not get off track when they are trying to learn


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Wildwoods, there was something odd about this post that made me curious to look you up.

You made two complaints in six mos. both involving a Ridgid tool. Only one complaint about the manufacturer, the other about E replacement parts.

In both cases you admit your fault in causing the problems. (Through Ridgid's policy about registering or lose the lifetime warranty is dumb.)

I really don't understand your logic. One thought, if you perform due diligence in reading instructions and diagrams you would not have to problems you reported.

And then maybe the rest of us would be buying goods at a lower price

By the way how can you run a kitchen rehab business with a defective trim router from the start?


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Playingwithmywood
Get a grip.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Playingwithmywood
> Get a grip.
> 
> - Wildwoods


you write a misleading review and tell me to get a grip - priceless


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Wildwoods, there was something odd about this post that made me curious to look you up.
> 
> You made two complaints in six mos. both involving a Ridgid tool. Only one complaint about the manufacturer, the other about E replacement parts.
> 
> ...


next he will be telling you to get a grip after such a logical response


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

C'mon guys….really? Do you think that one guy not doing his due diligence is costing us money? Yeah, perhaps in the fractions of a penny. These companies price their products based upon the competition….so I really doubt if Ridgid is the price-setter of that product. Bosch, maybe….but, who knows?

OTOH, I see a lot of people on this site that will send back a product at the slightest of slights. I get it….yeah, you buy a product and it should work right out of the box, but that's an arbitrary statement…..we're woodworkers…..people who create things from cut down trees(which are living and breathing even after they are cut, kiln-dried, and sold to you off a shelf). If you can't adjust things, adapt and overcome….then perhaps you should take up golf?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I'd be more sympathetic if the router had performed well for 3 years and 1 day, had died then, and Ridgid had refused to do anything. The fact that it didn't work well out of the box, but you waited for over 3 years to do anything about it seems to put much of the responsibility on the user.

Isn't three years a pretty good warranty compared to most?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Putting the above comments aside; this review is about a "router" that does not work properly. I offer my many years of experience to those in a similar situation- If "duct tape" and "super glue" can't fix it, then throw it away and buy a $500 dollar Festool trim router.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Bosch Colt VS Trim router with a similar issue. The tightening mechanism (basically a bolt with hinge) also allows the sleeve to slip at the most inopportune times. Tried this and tried that, haven't tried using a shim yet. However, I simply went out and bought a 1.25 Dewalt and absolutely LOVE IT. I still have the bosch, and may never use it again, but a researched the H out of it before buying and it WAS the one to buy in the day. I guess I just got a bad one. One day "I" will fix it. Stuff Happens, and we move on.

I never register anything either.. we all have our responsibilities and lack of caring for some said responsibilities is on us, not the mfg.

Did I say I LOVE the 1.25 Dewalt with plunge? I DO!!!


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Like Judge Judy says; "you ate the steak". You can't eat the steak and then say you didn't like it and expect the restaurant to give you something for it.

You used it new, it didn't work to your expectations, AND you didn't do anything about it until AFTER the warranty expired. Don't blame the manufacturer for YOUR inability to act in a timely manner.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

ScottM, Agreed. Ridgid's policies may be weird, They may not be competitive, however, you bought the router, thereby agreeing to accept those policies. You let the router sit for three years. You recognized that there was an issue from day one. There seems to be one consistent issue with all if these statements.

I also have to disagree with what was said above. IF something doesn't work right, it isn't my job to fix what should not have been an issue in the first place. It is my expectation that the tool will work right, out of the box. Now. making adjustments is one thing, but if I have to take any part of a tool apart to correct an issue, then that tool should be returned. Period. It's not the consumer's job to correct defective issues. I'm perfectly willing to take the tool to a repair shop, I fine with returning the tool, but I am a woodworker, not a tool repair specialist. How can we on one hand decry the lack of customer service, but on the other hand be willing to correct their mistakes?

Anyway, Wildwoods, you got a bad tool and you sat on it. You had three years worth of opportunity to take care of it and now you are complaining because Rigid didn't follow it's clearly communicated policy. I know every company makes a lemon on occasion. I'm sorry for your hassle, but it seems you created the issue you are complaining about here.

I hope you find a better trim router.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

ScottM, Agreed. Ridgid's policies may be weird, They may not be competitive, however, you bought the router, thereby agreeing to accept those policies. You let the router sit for three years. You recognized that there was an issue from day one. There seems to be one consistent issue with all if these statements.

I also have to disagree with what was said above. IF something doesn't work right, it isn't my job to fix what should not have been an issue in the first place. It is my expectation that the tool will work right, out of the box. Now. making adjustments is one thing, but if I have to take any part of a tool apart to correct an issue, then that tool should be returned. Period. It's not the consumer's job to correct defective issues. I'm perfectly willing to take the tool to a repair shop, I fine with returning the tool, but I am a woodworker, not a tool repair specialist. How can we on one hand decry the lack of customer service, but on the other hand be willing to correct their mistakes?

Anyway, Wildwoods, you got a bad tool and you sat on it. You had three years worth of opportunity to take care of it and now you are complaining because Rigid didn't follow it's clearly communicated policy. I know every company makes a lemon on occasion. I'm sorry for your hassle, but it seems you created the issue you are complaining about here.

Basically, I think your definition of customer service is very different from what I, and probably most Lumberjocks think of as customer service.

I hope you find a better trim router.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

It's pretty clear to me that the whole Warranty Registration process borders on a scam. I've tried to register two products, was very careful, and quite sure I completed everything correctly.

Then, they say it'll be 21 days (or some silly waiting period) before they can "verify" the registration.

Then, they say it wasn't verified, and I need to provide the UPC from the original box (which, of course, I threw away on one of the last 21 days) or the original receipt (Really? The *original*? Yes.). How convenient for them-and how inconvenient for me.

It seems that they don't truly have the confidence in their products that they advertise, so it makes me skeptical, from the beginning.

I have to say that Ridgid's rigid (har har) policy about hyper-details and multi-levels and waiting-periods on product/warranty registration really caused me-a really level-headed, reasonable guy-some true irritation and frustration-and they've brought this kind of review upon themselves. Most companies allow you to register with the Model and Serial number-and that's good enough ( saying "Hey-thanks for buying our product-we stand behind your purchase with confidence and ease, to you! Buy from us again, with confidence!").

I was excited about their brand and product, but they've managed to irritate and frustrate me just enough to complain-rather than build my faith and trust and brand loyalty. Rather than use these types of situations as opportunities for great customer service, their "warranty" serves the purpose of giving their customers irritation and frustration-and now we have a voice to vent that frustration.

Something's wrong at Ridgid.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

So, who offers warranties longer than three years without registration at approximately the same price point?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> It s pretty clear to me that the whole Warranty Registration process borders on a scam. I ve tried to register two products, was very careful, and quite sure I completed everything correctly.
> 
> ---Partial quote content removed for simplicity--
> 
> ...


This is my thoughts exactly, I don't want to jump through hoops (which I have successfully done on several occasions) only to be met with a lack of customer support when something fails; which I have first hand experience with. I was also excited about Ridgid, enjoyed the tools I had and was spending some time on their tools forum (Which has many complaints about the LSA registration process) and still have several of their tools; however going forward I'll stick with brands that have provided me with good customer service or like most of my tools, I haven't needed it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The "newer version" has the wrap-around clamp. Why not just order the clamp and put yours in it. More than likely the router body is the same size.


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Good thought on the clamp. I will give it a try. I did remove the lever and replaced it with a nut and washer thinking that would tighten it up and hold it firm but it did not. As the next model had the clamp, I think it was a design issue. Thanks for your input.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

> Like Judge Judy says; "you ate the steak". You can t eat the steak and then say you didn t like it and expect the restaurant to give you something for it.
> 
> You used it new, it didn t work to your expectations, AND you didn t do anything about it until AFTER the warranty expired. Don t blame the manufacturer for YOUR inability to act in a timely manner.
> 
> - ScottM


This - don't bash them for "not supporting their tools". You did not follow their simple process/agreement, and then bitch because they won't do anything for a tool that you say was broken OOTB and then you let sit for multiple years?


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Ah Scott M, first, I wonder how many of you are representatives of Rigid. Hmm… I am sure you won't admit it and cry foul. Secondly, to those who appreciated the situation, thank you for your understanding and realizing what the issue really was a design flaw as the next model that came out was identical to the previous one EXCEPT for the tightening mechanism. And finally, I wasn't bashing Rigid, but I questioned why a three year limitation rather than a lifetime warranty was predicated on registration. Reputable tool makers don't require that.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Ah Scott M, first, I wonder how many of you are representatives of Rigid. Hmm… I am sure you won t admit it and cry foul. Secondly, to those who appreciated the situation, thank you for your understanding and realizing what the issue really was a design flaw as the next model that came out was identical to the previous one EXCEPT for the tightening mechanism. And finally, I wasn t bashing Rigid, but I questioned why a three year limitation rather than a lifetime warranty was predicated on registration. Reputable tool makers don t require that.
> 
> - Wildwoods


I am not a Rigid rep and the fact you even ask this question is really insane. If I was a Rigid Rep I would do everything in my power to get a cease and desist order from you using any rigid products (for you own safety of course).

But I am just a person here that thought you wrote a really unfair review based on incompetence


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Welcome to RIDGID TOOLs


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Welcome to RIDGID TOOLs
> 
> - richardchaos


Almost a year late troll!


----------

